
The Most Old School Website My Search Engine Has Crawled - crispytx
http://www.robyndonald.com/
======
atrophying
Compared to what the web looked like in '95, it's downright modern.

------
sheraz
What kind of search engine is it? Is it public?

~~~
kdevrou
It looks like there was a Show HN a few weeks ago for it.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11783742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11783742)

------
rabboRubble
that lady rocks... love it!

